# I can not take p2/ppi on empty stomach



## allbackedup (Sep 12, 2010)

I have GERD with burping bloating and chest,back and rib pain. The usual recommendation seems to be to take ppi or p2 meds before meals. I get nauseous and extreme indegestion unless I take them after I eat. Could they be too strong for me? Tums/rolaids and malox do not help at all. Actually the only releif I have ever gotten is from zantac.W hen I was on prilosec I didn't realize it may have failed because I took it before bed on an empty stomach. The Zantac is not working as well as when I first tried it so I am wondering if I should try the prilosec again but take it with food. Does that even make sense?


----------

